# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  here  they go....

## MIke R

*d OpenSnow's photo.*

A  storm will move through the western US this weekend, and the latest  forecasts show that it will be stronger than we earlier expected. What  does this mean? Colder air and snow is on the way! Details for Colorado  here: http://opensnow.com/dailysnow/post/1584

----------


## rivertrash

It's time!

----------


## MIke R

Yep ...... I was usually skiing by next week out there .... No one was opened yet but Copper hosts a lot of international teams to train in Sept and being a shop owner there I was able to go up and take a few runs

----------


## KevinS

Oy. 

 I didn't want to think about winter yet.  My snow tires are down to 6mm of tread, which just about makes them all-season tires.  That means $1000 will be going out the door for new snowshoes. 

 The question is do I replace them like-for-like with the winter Pirelli Sottozero II's that I've run for the past few years, or with very slightly off-size (.2mph @ 55 mph) Bridgestone Blizzaks or Nokian Hakkapellitas.  Time to start checking load ratings, speed ratings, and what my BMW indy can get the best pricing on...

----------


## MIke R

Nokian.......

I will never buy anything but them

no comparing them to any other snow tire

best advice Petri ever  gave me....I have 50K on them and they dont look like they are even thinking about wearing out...

and they re quiet too

----------


## KevinS

When you get home, look at the sidewall and tell me which model Nokian you bought.  There are several different models available.  

Given BMWs trend to Run on Flat Tires and no spare, I need to buy RFTs.  I may stick a pair of my old Pirelli snows in the back of the garage as backups - I don't have full confidence in RFTs, or in replacement tire availability of any brand on short notice.

----------


## andynap

Tires are different on SUVs than cars. I replaced my SUV tires with original equipment- Pirellis- correction- Michelins

----------


## JEK

I had RFTs on my BMW convertible and it once took a week to find a replacement. Hate 'em.

----------


## MIke R

> Tires are different on SUVs than cars. I replaced my SUV tires with original equipment- Pirellis.




I know....my Nokians are on Wendi's  SUV...

----------


## RickyG

Dunlop SP Winter Sport 3D's on my Q5 suv.......they work ok on the beach too.

----------


## MIke R

Copper Mt this morning


so jealous

----------


## andynap

Move back so you won't be in such agony- and us too  :cool:

----------


## MIke R

LOL...I would if I could.....but I cant so I wont...

sorry

----------


## andynap

Sea captains don't cry- :bull_head:

----------


## MIke R

so they tell me

----------


## MIke R

here is what it looks like at the Eisenhower Tunnel

----------


## MIke R

but wait...all is not lost!

this just in!

from atop Mt Washington...WHITE OUT

----------


## andynap

A little windy

----------


## MIke R

almost always

world record wind recorded there - 231 MPH

----------

